# - 2013

## Voland BulgakOFF

, ! 
  . 
    .
  -       -          . 
:       ?
    -     . 
  -   ?        ?

----------


## Tigrina

-    ѳ,       ,    .

----------


## infospacer

> -    ѳ,       ,    .

          ?     ?

----------


## Tigrina

,     "  ...",   ,    2-3 ,     .
      ,         .

----------


## RAMM

> ?     ?

   ?  .          (,  ),      - .

----------

Tigrina -   ,    .   "  " -     .

----------


## Sky

,        http://mnim.at.ua/index/0-66

----------


## y-mob

"   -   ".        .   -   .    ,  .     )))

----------


## infospacer

> "   -   ".        .   -   .    ,  .     )))

   ,    :
) 10   ,    -   ,  10-12    ;
) ,  ,    ( ,      );
)       (      );
)         ;
)             .

----------


## y-mob

)  )     .
 ) - ,  .  ,    ,  (    ) -  .
 ) -  ,      ,     ,      .
 )    ,

----------


## infospacer

> )  )     .

         ?      ,      .   

> ) - ,  .  ,    ,  (    ) -  .

  ,  , ,     ,     .    

> ) -  ,      ,     ,      .

     

> )    ,

  ,  " "  " "        . ,      ,      (, ,         )

----------


## y-mob

- ,    ,   ,     ,     ..
        .      -      ,  .

----------


## vital

> ?      ,      .

     ?  ! ! :)
       .   -  ,     .  5-7    ( -    ),        .   -  ,  ,      ,    .
... 20 . 200 .,    .  - 40-  ,  ,    : "200 ., ,     .     ,  ,  - ".

----------


## infospacer

> ?  ! ! :)
>        .   -  ,     .  5-7    ( -    ),        .   -  ,  ,      ,    .
> ... 20 . 200 .,    .  - 40-  ,  ,    : "200 ., ,     .     ,  ,  - ".

   !   , ,   ,          (,       ). ,  ,    .  ,    ?

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

1,5-   250   .
       (     - "") -   . 
' -         -         )) 
-      -          -             .

----------


## Tigrina

*Voland BulgakOFF*,    ,          ,           ,   ) 
   !

----------


## V00D00People

> ,      ,     ,      .

        .       .      ?

----------


## veselka

.   . 䳿  "",       .  . 
 ,      -  !          .   .  ,   .

----------


## tayatlas

> .       .      ?

           .     . 
        .    (   ),          ,   ..      .

----------


## y-mob

> .       .      ?

     ,  ,  ,    () .   2000  .       .   

> .     .

  ,               ?      ,       -     .      ,      

> .   . 䳿  "",       .  .

  ,      ?
   ,  10      ,     2-3   ( ),    .       ,   - ,    .     , "" ,      .   

> ,      -  !          .   .  ,   .

        ,      .     "  "        -  ,  .      ,   -   10-   . 
      ,  (    5    ,      ,  - )   .         ,       .           

> ,      -  !          .   .  ,   .

        ,      .     "  "        -  ,  .      ,   -   10-   . 
      ,  (    5    ,      ,  - )   .         ,       .

----------

> ,      -  !          .

   !    -   .  -  ,   -  .      (,     ,  10 ,  ) -           .   - .

----------


## veselka

> !    -   .  -  ,   -  .      (,     ,  10 ,  ) -           .   - . 37199

     ,   10 . -     .   .   , ,     ,       .

----------

*veselka*,      .       . ³    '  ,    .     .   ,    ,         (,     )       . ̳   ,   ,   ,     .

----------


## veselka

> *veselka*,      .       . ³    '  ,    .     .   ,    ,         (,     )       . ̳   ,   ,   ,     .

          ,    .     .

----------

> ,    .

  ,   )) "" -  '.    ,   .      -    ))

----------


## Tigrina

> ,   )) "" -  '.    ,   .      -    ))

  **,         ?  ,  ,        .  ,    ,       ,    ,     +   ,     (     ,   ).           ?    , ,   / , ? 
      !!!

----------

*Tigrina*,  - , .           ,  -  " "   -   .   -       .     ,          .    -   . ͳ    ,  -          - .       (    " "  ""      ,    -    ,  . ҳ  -  ,   .    ,   '  ( 10, ) -    ,    .  -  (      ), -      -  "".      ,     ʳ  )) ͳ      -      (   ))        .        .        .       -.         -         .   -       . 
   -         ʳ .   -  https://vk.com/album9554782_176374815

----------


## derikpro

. 
1. ,  .     .    ,     18  ( 10  ).   ,    . 
2.   4.         ,   ( ).
3.    ,  ... (   ).   ( )  ,      .   
      ( ),     .
    ,   . , ,  . 
       .   .    .    . (    )

----------


## tayatlas

> ,     ,  ,         .

          ?

----------


## 23q

*tayatlas*,   ,   ...

----------


## vital

> ,     ,  ,         .

       -  .      , - . (      ) -   2500 $   ;)   

> .   .    .

      .     .

----------


## Dima0011

> -  .      , - . (      ) -   2500 $   ;)

  - (   ) - 950
 - - 50-70
   // - 40-50   (       )
     10  -   1500   
 .

----------

